# What is this water outlet for?



## dyer_03

New to the whole camping thing obviously, camper needs de-winterized, and I have been reading some threads on how to properly de-winterize my 1991 Sierra by Cobra 35' travel trailer, still stumped on what this water outlet is for. So here is the explanation I hook up to my water inlet with a water hose turn the water on and the water flows directly out the bottom of the camper in between the two axles. Two lines coming out one flowing with water and the other one is not. That is where I am at in the process of de-winterizing.


----------



## happiestcamper

Probably a tap to drain the fresh water tank - look where the water is coming out and see if there is one you can close.

And :welcome:


----------



## artmart

There are probably two water inlets. One looks like the female end of the hose and this is for a city water line and directly supplies water and pressure to the rig's plumbing. The other fitting is more like a large opening. This is for filling the fresh water tank for the rig. This should also have a large cap to prevent stuff from entering the tank. This one allows you to use your fresh water tank as a reservoir and requires a pump (in your rig somewhere) to be turned on. This supplies the water and pressure needed for the rig's plumbing when you are not on a city water connection (for boondocking for example). If you have the city water supply connected and turned on, this will automatically shut off the freshwater tank/pump method because of a pressure valve that closes off the fresh water operation.

If you are using the fresh tank inlet the water draining under the rig is probably the fresh water tank drain that is typically capped. Sometimes the cap is removed and lost forever. If you can't find a cap your gonna need to buy one to cap this off. This should only happen if you are NOT using the city water inlet. This is a minor problem because all you need to do is get a cap. If the drain is capped and you are filling with the fresh water fill inlet and you see water the fresh water tank or the pipe to fill it is busted (not good).

If you are using the city water inlet and water is coming out like this it sounds like you might have some busted plumbing and you'll need to trace the water flow to find the location. This is a major problem because there should never be water coming out anywhere except at a faucet you open or the toilet when you flush.

I've provided a bunch of possibilities. I hope you report back what you find.


----------



## dogbone

Are the two lines colored, one red and one blue? They would be your hot and cold drains. Are you hooking the hose right into your fresh water system or putting it into the bigger opening, as Art described?
If you are just putting the hose into the bigger opening you are filling the fresh water holding tank and the drain is probably open. The second line might be the vent. Look for a valve to shut it off. If the end of the hose is treaded, the cap is missing and needs to be replaced.
If you are screwing the hose into the water system and the lines are colored you are probable getting water out of the blue line. That's your cold water side. The bypass is probably on, so no water is getting to the red line, hot. You will have to find the valves and close the drain valves or cap the ends and close the bypass to fill your wh.
If the hose is screwed into your system the water shouldn't be going into your holding tank. If you are, the vacuum valve isn't working or there is another valve close by that needs to be closed.
I'm not familiar with your unit, I'm going by the way mine is laid out. Let us know how you make out or have more info or questions. Bob


----------



## dyer_03

Thanks for the help everyone. Those lines coming out were to fill the hot water heater, I just took a flex hose and jumped them one end to the other and the hot water heater started filling up.:10220:


----------



## dogbone

dyer_03 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. Those lines coming out were to fill the hot water heater, I just took a flex hose and jumped them one end to the other and the hot water heater started filling up.:10220:


It sounds to me that those two lines are your hot and cold drain lines that were left open. You are filling the hwh through the drain. You shouldn't have to crawl under your trailer and use a jumper hose to fill your hwh. I have seen stranger things though.
The heater should fill up when you take the heater off bypass and turn the hose on. Open a hot water faucet to let the air come out of the line. 
If you look around, in the trailer, you will find the two drain valves above or close by, the two lines coming down, and another valve or two right by the hwh.
The valve or valves by the heater are your bypass valves. One in one out. I have only one on my trailer and I just open it.


----------

